# [ip_tables ufw] configuration noyau (résolu)

## alcorel

Bonjour,

En fait, j'ai souhaiterai utiliser le firewall UFW dans une config très simple mais our le moment, ça tourne en rond.

UFW est lancé mais ip_tables pose problème. J'ai pas activé grand chose dans le noyau, notamment dans Netfilter.

si quelqu'un a une idée ou un .config avec ip-tables fonctionnel, je suis preneur 

kernel gentoo-sources 3.10.17

```

-*- Networking support  --->  

        Networking options  --->

  │ │    <*> Packet socket                                               

  │ │    <*>   Packet: sockets monitoring interface                      

  │ │    <*> Unix domain sockets 

  │ │    <M> Transformation user configuration interface

  │ │    <M> PF_KEY sockets                                              

  │ │    [*] TCP/IP networking                                                                                         

  │ │    [*]   IP: advanced router                                                                            

  │ │    [*]     IP: policy routing                                                                   

  │ │    [*]   IP: kernel level autoconfiguration                          

  │ │    [*]     IP: DHCP support                                                                                     

  │ │    <M>   IP: tunneling                                              

  │ │    [*] Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)  --->  
```

```
# ufw default deny incoming

ERROR: problem running ufw-init

iptables v1.4.20: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

iptables v1.4.20: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

iptables v1.4.20: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
```

merci d'avance

alcorelLast edited by alcorel on Mon Nov 25, 2013 7:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Poussin

le minimum, c'est déjà d'activer, comme il te le dit, la table filter: CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER

Après ça va dépendre des fonctionnalités que tu veux utiliser, mais de toute façon, les messages d'erreurs sont assez explicites, il suffira d'activer la bonne option dans le kernel en fonction du message d'erreur

(Rappel, le / dans le menuconfig permet de faire une recherche)

----------

## alcorel

super, merci beaucoup!

j'ai trouvé les modules noyau à charger dans un howto mais il me manquait une solution pour les retrouver dans menuconfig 

décidément, pas facile de se remettre dedans! :p

[edit] en fait tout les modules nécessaire étaient communiqué par l'ebuild:

```
 * Messages for package net-firewall/ufw-0.34_pre805:

 *   CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT:    is not set when it should be.

 *   CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT:    is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Kernel options listed below are not set. They are not mandatory, but they are often useful. If you don't need some of them, please remove relevant module name(s) from IPT_MODULES in '/etc/default/ufw' before (re)starting ufw. Otherwise ufw may fail to start!

 * NF_NAT_FTP: for better support for active mode FTP.

 * NF_CONNTRACK_FTP: for better support for active mode FTP.

 * NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS: for better Samba support.
```

----------

